Ask HN: What are some good React resources? - Bashmaistora
======
FullMtlAlcoholc
If you're just starting out with React, I highly recommend Tyler McGinnis's
free React Fundamentals course: [https://reacttraining.com/online/react-
fundamentals](https://reacttraining.com/online/react-fundamentals)

It's the gold standard IMO for an intro to React

~~~
sidcool
I can't believe it's free. Thanx!

~~~
FullMtlAlcoholc
Me neither! I wish his course on Redux was free. The last couple of video
series I've watched were confusing at best.

------
acemarke
I keep a big list of links to high-quality tutorials and articles on React,
Redux, and related topics, at [https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-links) . Specifically
intended to be a great starting point for anyone trying to learn the
ecosystem, as well as a solid source of good info on more advanced topics.

Besides all the tutorials and articles, my list also has a section on
"Community Resources", which points to other useful lists, newsletters, and
more: [https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links/blob/master...](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links/blob/master/community-resources.md) .

I'll also specifically highlight the Reactiflux community on Discord. It's a
great place to ask questions, chat, and learn about React and related
technologies. The invite link is at
[https://www.reactiflux.com](https://www.reactiflux.com) .

------
erikig
Some recent similar questions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12802121](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12802121)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8515192](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8515192)

React Resources: [https://github.com/enaqx/awesome-
react](https://github.com/enaqx/awesome-react)

------
storafrid
I still have my reading list from when I started out with React. Here are some
of the most valuable resources that helped me grok React:
[http://krasimirtsonev.com/blog/article/react-js-in-design-
pa...](http://krasimirtsonev.com/blog/article/react-js-in-design-patterns)
[http://chibicode.com/react-js-introduction-for-people-who-
kn...](http://chibicode.com/react-js-introduction-for-people-who-know-just-
enough-jquery-to-get-by/) [https://medium.freecodecamp.com/the-5-things-you-
need-to-kno...](https://medium.freecodecamp.com/the-5-things-you-need-to-know-
to-understand-react-a1dbd5d114a3) [https://www.fullstackreact.com/30-days-of-
react/](https://www.fullstackreact.com/30-days-of-react/)

These also helped to understand specific React concepts:
[https://medium.com/@dan_abramov/smart-and-dumb-
components-7c...](https://medium.com/@dan_abramov/smart-and-dumb-
components-7ca2f9a7c7d0) [https://medium.com/@dan_abramov/mixins-are-dead-
long-live-hi...](https://medium.com/@dan_abramov/mixins-are-dead-long-live-
higher-order-components-94a0d2f9e750)

Related tech but also helped me learn React:
[https://brigade.engineering/what-is-the-flux-application-
arc...](https://brigade.engineering/what-is-the-flux-application-
architecture-b57ebca85b9e) [https://egghead.io/courses/getting-started-with-
redux](https://egghead.io/courses/getting-started-with-redux)

------
sgslo
I publish a series of React tutorials on Udemy.com, check the first one out
here: [https://www.udemy.com/react-
redux?couponCode=HSALE10](https://www.udemy.com/react-
redux?couponCode=HSALE10). I've had many people go through the course and they
generally seem to enjoy it :)

~~~
didgeoridoo
I can absolutely confirm that they were both enjoyable and very useful.
Stephen's courses have reached the level of "buy without thinking" for me.

~~~
bbcbasic
Plus one on that although I did the react native one. The best thing is
Stephen doesn't leave a stone unturned in explaining things. I am never left
with a nagging question after a lecture.

------
rwieruch
The Road to learn React [0] was released in November and already improved to
its 3rd edition (released a few weeks ago). It is up to date, pay what you
want and people enjoy it. If you want to check it out, I would be keen to hear
your feedback!

\- [0] [https://www.robinwieruch.de/the-road-to-learn-
react/](https://www.robinwieruch.de/the-road-to-learn-react/)

------
paulshen
I've written some tutorials and articles on
[http://buildwithreact.com](http://buildwithreact.com). Hope they help!

------
abuzafor
Here is one of the most extensive collection of react resource that I often
check [https://github.com/enaqx/awesome-
react](https://github.com/enaqx/awesome-react)

Also find some resources here: [http://codecondo.com/reactjs-
resources/](http://codecondo.com/reactjs-resources/)

------
vinylkey
I really enjoyed React for Beginners:
[https://reactforbeginners.com/](https://reactforbeginners.com/)

------
CraftThatBlock
[https://github.com/enaqx/awesome-react](https://github.com/enaqx/awesome-
react) is a great start.

